# Apple wood with elk horn.



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

This is an apple wood closed reed distress call with elk antler lanyard ring and exhaust accent ring. $ 35.00 to your door any where in the lower 48. Enjoy Rick


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice looking call !!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

once again you out done yourself


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments guys, If you buy both calls I will let them go for $50.00 to your lanyard.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I love it when you use that elk horn! Sure is pretty!


----------

